# Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?



## l0zdgep (29. Juli 2010)

*Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Hi,
ich möchte mir folgendes System kaufen und suche noch einen passenden Kühler der den CPU Kühl hält aber auch ohne Probleme auf das Board passt.

4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T , Sockel AM3
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD 870, AM3 ATX

Ich möchte den CPU zwar nicht übertakten aber ich würde ihn trotzdem gerne auf niedrigen Temp. halten.Kommt ja auch der Lebensdauer zu gute.Auf Silent bin ich auch nicht so ganz ausgerichtet.Er sollte aber auch nicht alles übertönen.Habe im Gehäuse z.b 2x Raptor WD,480GTX,5x120mm Gehäuselüfter.
Als Gehäuse besitze ich ein CM Stacker 830 NVIDIA Edition.
Hatte mir schon 2 Kühler angeschaut.Was haltet Ihr vom EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B oder Zalman CNPS10X Performa.Würden diese Kühler für den CPU ausreichen und würde das mit den Komponenten passen               ( Stichwort:Speicherbänke )?Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Montage- aufwand aus?Kann das auch jemand der bisher "nur" box versionen hatte?Wie wirkt sich das Gewicht beim Transport aus?Wie hoch ist die Gefahr von Schäden z.b am Board wenn der Kühler nicht jedes mal entfernt wird?
Oder sollte ich für meine Ansprüche doch lieber die Boxed Version verwenden?

Wäre echt klasse wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## labernet (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Naja von den Zalman dingern lass ich persönlich meine Hände weg. Favorit ist in dem Fall die Nordwand.

Was man sich vllt noch anschauen sollte sind die üblichen verdächtigen, will heißen Scythe Mugen 2, EKL Brocken, Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64 (falls das überhaupt noch ausreicht für den 1090T, da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher)

Ansonsten wenn das Geld hast und den Platz: Noctua NH-D14


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Da kannst du den Clockner nehmen, der reicht völlig.
Wenn du mehr Geld hast, dann den Matterhorn.


----------



## l0zdgep (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Tja,danke aber da bin ich mir halt auch nicht ganz sicher.Den Noctua hatte ich gesehen,da ich ja  nicht übertakten wollte, ist der Kühler mir eigentlich ein bischen zu groß und schwer.


----------



## l0zdgep (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kannst du den Clockner nehmen, der reicht völlig.
> Wenn du mehr Geld hast, dann den Matterhorn.




Ist der Überhaupt zum Sockel AM3 kompatibel??
Auf das Geld kommt es erstmal nicht an.Wollte mir in erster Linie  ein paar Tipps und Anregungen holen


----------



## labernet (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

jupp, sollten alle ekl cpu kühler sein


----------



## facehugger (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Ich würde dir die beiden Scythe`s empfehlen: Mugen2 und Yasya. Beide haben ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis und gehören zur Kühlerelite


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Auf jedenfall solltest du darauf achten, dass der Boden nicht konvex ist. Noctua, Scythe, Coolink und Alpenföhn sind zum Beispiel Hersteller, die ihre Böden schön Plan gestallten.

Schau dir folgende Modelle genauer an:

- EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
- Noctua NH-U12P (SE2)
- Scythe Yasya
- Coolink Corator DS




facehugger schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die beiden Scythe`s empfehlen: Mugen2 und Yasya. Beide haben ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis und gehören zur Kühlerelite



Naja, sagen wir mal so: Scythe baut wirklich sehr gute Kühler zu einen Top P/L-Verhältnis, aber die Elite sieht anders aus. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber Scythe bedient erfolgreich das untere Preissegment

MFG


----------



## Fandevarth (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Ganz klar das Alpenföhn Matterhorn.
Denke, dass du derzeit für den AMD sockel nix besseres kaufen kannst!
Ich bin zumindest voll zufrieden! Und der Kühler hat noch massiv OC Reserven


----------



## Ossus (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Ich kann der von Prolimatech den Mega Shadow empfehlen
CPU Idle: 22,2°C
CPU Last: 44,7°C
Am Kühler befinden sich zwei Cooler Master Excalibur


----------



## NCphalon (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Ich werf ma die Corsair Hydro H50 in den Raum... Kühlleistung is ganz oben mit dabei, Preis auch aber dafür lässt sich der Radiator weitgehend frei Positionieren, so dass entweder frische Luft von aussen angesaugt oder die aufgewärmte Luft direkt nach draußen geblasen werden kann.


----------



## Own3r (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Ich finde die H50 für den TE zu overkill, da er nicht ocen will. Er benötigt einfach einen leistungsstarken, leisen und qualitativ besseren Kühler als den Boxed Kühler. Dafür kann ich auch den Matterhorn oder den Brocken empfelen. Alternative wäre noch Mugen 2/Yasya.


----------



## ReaCT (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*



rabensang schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall solltest du darauf achten, dass der Boden nicht konvex ist. Noctua, Scythe, Coolink und Alpenföhn sind zum Beispiel Hersteller, die ihre Böden schön Plan gestallten.
> 
> Schau dir folgende Modelle genauer an:
> 
> ...



Der Mugen 2 nimmt es locker mit dem Matterhorn auf, überbieten ihn sogar in allen Lautstärkelagen. [Quelle]: Pcgh Print

Bis auf den EInbau mit Mainboard entfernung spricht nichts gegen ihn.


----------



## MKaz92 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

hi,
ich koppel mich einfach mit ins thema 

ich würde mein 1055T gerne OC was empfehlt ihr mir? H50 jemand erfahrung?


----------



## l0zdgep (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Hi,
habe mir jetzt den CNPS10X Performa bestellt + BQuiet Silent Wing PWM.Ich hoffe der wird mit dem Arbeitsspeicher passen.Hat jemand zufällig den Kühler,Speicher und Board?
Ansonsten werde ich es testen und notfalls wieder zurück schicken.Gibt es Tipps um es eventuell doch kompatibel zu machen falls der Speicher zu hoch bzw. der Lüfter zu niedrig ist und kollidieren?
*
*


----------



## seaker (2. August 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Ich habe mir erst kürzlich ebenfalls den X6 1055T zugelegt und dort den Scythe Mugen 2 drauf gesetzt. Kühlt sehr gut und auch mit OCen hält er die CPU recht kühl. Er wird allerdings bei hoher Laufleistung etwas lauter, so dass ich den Lüfter evtl. noch mal tauschen werde gegen einen leiseren.


----------



## l0zdgep (2. August 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*

Welchen Speicher benutzt du und passt das von der Höhe mit dem Kühler bzw. Lüfter oder musstes du es verändern?Hat dein Ram Kühlrippen oder so?


----------



## -NTB- (3. August 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?*



MKaz92 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich koppel mich einfach mit ins thema
> 
> ich würde mein 1055T gerne OC was empfehlt ihr mir? H50 jemand erfahrung?



Ich würde auf den H70 warten, bzw. auf den ersten test....


----------

